# Food Storage Spreadsheet



## jkbrown_us (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello all,

This is my first post but I have been lurking here for a while. I am wondering if anyone has ever seen or used an Excel Spreadsheet for food storage. I have been purchasing in bulk for a while and not sure if I am stocking up on the right items. I am thinking about how a spreadsheet would help, aka, if I buy a 50lb bag of rice how many meal servings will that provide? Also, am I stocking up on the right mixes of carbs, proteins, and sugars? I have trhee months of MRE's as back up but I buy at Sam's Wholesale Club and want to make sure I am smart about buying extra.

I hope for my first post this does not sound too dumb or I apologize if it was previously discussed.

Thanks!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:welcome: to the forum :wave:

and... NO, your question is not 'dumb' in any way, hope THIS link helps

The Emergency Preparedness Center: FREE Online Food Storage Calculator


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard. A spredsheet could be very helpful. We use from our stored supplies and replace with fresh. I have checked the prices at Sam's and find they are more expensive when compared even with walmart on some items. Compare your price per unit or price per ounce. Check out local sales ads, we buy cases when there is a really good price. I keep a notebook with prices on items we use from each store (there are only 5 grocerers including walmart in our area) this helps us to know if we are getting a good deal. To go to our nearest Sam's is 160 mile round trip & fule cost has to be factored in.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

You're thinking along the right track, figuring out how far your food stores will go in reality, and whether you're buying the right foods in the first place! Keep up the good work!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello & Welcome! :wave:

I keep a notebook and try my best to keep up with 'my canning', so I can keep up with what I have and what I may need to plant more or less of next year. 

So I agree you are on the right track.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

:welcome: to the forums!

This site has an excel spread sheet/calculator. Helpful Tools | Food Storage Made Easy


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

jkbrown_us said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post but I have been lurking here for a while. I am wondering if anyone has ever seen or used an Excel Spreadsheet for food storage. I have been purchasing in bulk for a while and not sure if I am stocking up on the right items. I am thinking about how a spreadsheet would help, aka, if I buy a 50lb bag of rice how many meal servings will that provide? Also, am I stocking up on the right mixes of carbs, proteins, and sugars? I have trhee months of MRE's as back up but I buy at Sam's Wholesale Club and want to make sure I am smart about buying extra.
> 
> ...


 Here's the one I use, it seems to be the most comprehensive... 
Food Storage Calculator


----------



## jkbrown_us (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome. There is a lot of excellent feedback that will take a while to get through but these tools look they will help a lot. I am going to email the one who generated BunkerBob's calculator and try and figure out how he came up with his calculations. I think his spreadsheet does the job and now what I am trying to figure out is the basic nutrition values, i.e. what ratio's of carbs/fats/proteins/sugars. I was watching the "Dual Survival" tv show last night and the one guy goes into the bee's nest to get the honey comb. The other guy was ragging on him about how dangerous this was and that all he would get is a short term glucose high. This led me to question that not all calories are created equal and I need to do something more significant than just count my stores in total calorie count and then determine how many days that will last. Has anyone ever thought about their stores from this kind of nutrition stand point?


----------



## jkbrown_us (Oct 4, 2010)

PS, also reading the SAS Survival handbook that I think deals with this question somewhat but have not gotten the answer I am looking for yet.


----------



## Earl-The-Squirrel (Oct 6, 2010)

Good post and question. People have placed some really good links for storage spreadsheets already. My advice is to make sure with the storage you buy that you are able to use it without the use of electricity for instance, if you buy rice think of ways to cook without the use of hot water in case you do have access to any. If you store wheat to include a hand wheat grinder just in case you can't use an electric one. Good luck!


----------



## nevster (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree with Earl-the-Squirrel. If you want to keep it real simple just get dehydrated food and water and you'll at least live. We are lacking wheat because we have no way to grind it. I use the FIFO rule when going through our food. We eat what was put in first and rotate the food.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

jkbrown_us said:


> ps, also reading the sas survival handbook that i think deals with this question somewhat but have not gotten the answer i am looking for yet.


great book!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

jkbrown_us said:


> This led me to question that not all calories are created equal and I need to do something more significant than just count my stores in total calorie count and then determine how many days that will last. Has anyone ever thought about their stores from this kind of nutrition stand point?


If you find the answer to this question, please post it here - I'd be very interested to know also, and have found nothing like it so far. Although the Emergency Preparedness Handbook breaks down the inventory by food types, such as fruit, veggies, starches, fats, etc...they don't delve any deeper than that (although, it has been a while since I read it - my memory could be faulty.)

:newsign: too!


----------



## Solvo Pium (Nov 18, 2009)

*Food calculation*

Hey everyone. I went to Shelf Reliance, you can input age, sex, how many calories, and the length of food to store, and it'll give you a list of different items. They have it all figured out by dieticians. You don't have to buy anything from there, it'll just be good info to have. You can always buy whatever wherever based off of what they have recommended with all the food groups. Hope this helps.


----------

